

BitTorrent client package and utilities in Go - Spiritus
https://github.com/anacrolix/torrent

======
reustle
This question comes from not much experience with the bittorrent protocol, but
what would it take to use something like this to build an open clone of
btsync?

~~~
gillianseed
Isn't syncthing
[https://github.com/syncthing/syncthing](https://github.com/syncthing/syncthing),
supposed to be an open source alternative to btsync ?

~~~
aw3c2
It lacks some features (public shares for example) but works pretty well for
personal syncing. It does not use torrents.

------
jzelinskie
How mature is this compared to taipei torrent?
[https://github.com/jackpal/Taipei-Torrent](https://github.com/jackpal/Taipei-
Torrent)

Shameless plug: I work on a BitTorrent tracker in Go
[https://github.com/chihaya/chihaya](https://github.com/chihaya/chihaya)

------
jaytaylor
What about for the server portion? I'd really like to distribute container
images across a cluster of machines via torrent.

~~~
StavrosK
What server portion? The tracker?

~~~
jaytaylor
Yes, I am thinking of an end-to-end library which you feed input files to and
then it handles the distribution to all cluster clients.

~~~
StavrosK
BitTorrent is just the file transfer protocol, but you could very easily write
such a library on top of it.

------
pknerd
Seems Github is in maintenance mode.

